# Happy Thanksgiving



## OneFineAcre (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope everyone on the forum has a happy Thanksgiving.

I just mixed up a batch of my grandmother's oyster dressing.  She's been gone for 30 years now, and I think about her every time I make it. Missing her, may granddaddy, and my aunt Barbara.

My grandparents farmed for a living.  I swear I did not know you could get milk from a cardboard carton until I started first grade (my mom still can't explain why I never went to Kindergarten but that's another story),
My grandma had a couple of Alpine/Tog crosses and I can still hear her telling me to go milk the goats. 

And even though I became educated and work for a very large bank, to this very day if I go into a meeting in a cold conference room I still say " you could kill hogs in here"

Happy 'Thanksgiving.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanksgiving is one of my favorite holidays because the focus really is on family. 

When it really comes down to it aren't we all really just grateful that our families are healthy, happy, and have a roof over their heads?

Hope your Thanksgiving is wonderful!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wishing you all a safe and wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, and we are cooking collards in a crock pot on the front porch because they stink up the house so bad if you cook them inside.

My good friends from California probably can't appreciate that, but my friend bonbean from NE Mississippi can


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey I'm from Idaho and I love collard greens! I cook them at my apartment every so often...I might need you to send me your recipe so I can actually say it is a southern recipe!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2013)

No collard greens allowed in this house on Thanksgiving...this Canadian puts her foot down on that one...I like them now and then, but not like DH and others do...and totally not Thanksgiving fare where I come from...LOLOL.


----------



## elevan (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving !  Now I am off to carve the turkey ...


----------

